

Ask HN: Create a job board for graduates? - naf

Common job boards offer searching by keyword, function title, industry, ... which I believe most graduates are not familiar with. Why not create a job board where graduates can search by their obtained degree instead? The returned results would only contain job offers that require no previous experience as well.
======
skram
@naf - as a soon-to-be graduate (though I'm not looking for a job), this
sounds like an interesting idea but I would suggest measuring
traction/interest by, instead of building a whole new site where employers
post jobs, use existing APIs and data sources to bring in jobs and
opportunities and do full text searching on jobs to discern which jobs are
appropriate for which degrees.

Just a thought before you go out and create YAJB (yet another job board)

------
jaredsohn
There's a startup called FirstJob
([http:///www.firstjob.com/](http:///www.firstjob.com/)) targeting the same
problem. Worth at least looking at.

